# AB-Grillecke



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2011)

grad nen neuen (Kugel-)Grill geordert um endlich auch mal die Grillsaison einzuläuten #6
wollte die übliche Palette diesen Sommer mal um einiges erweitern, u.a. wollte ich endlich auch mal Fisch mit aufn Grill schmeißen ...
erstes Projekt in der Grillkugel soll aber erstmal nen "Bierdosenhähnchen" werden ... :q
Grillfisch muß ja erst demnächst noch gefangen werden.
dachte hier gibts bestimmt so einige die auch was dazu beitragen könnten, mit Rezepten, Marinaden, Grillideen usw ...
ein paar (vorher u.nachher )Bilder sind natürlich immer gern gesehen :m
Die einzelnen Rezepte oder Grillergebnisse könnte ich dann ja ggf bei reger Beteiligung oben festtackern - ähnlich wie beim "AB-Kochbuch" .
also - dann schmeißt mal ordentlich Kohle aufn Grill und berichtet doch mal .... |bla:

*edit* 
*riesige Grill-Rezept Sammlung*


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

*GRILLEN IST MÄNNERSACHE!*

Im besten Falle macht die Damenwelt dazu passende Salate. Aber bitte nix modisch - gesundes mit Sprossen oder sonstigen seltsamen Zutaten. 

Vorschläge:

Kartoffelsalat

Grüner Salat

Krautsalat

Gurkensalat

Tomatensalat



So sehr ich beim normalen Kochen darauf achte, eher niedrige Temperaturen einzusetzen, aufzupassen dass nichts zu hell bleibt - aber auch nix zu dunkel wird, Grillen ist was anderes.

*Grillen ist der Urinstinkt!*

Gegrillt wird auch grundsätzlich auf offenem Feuer, Holz oder Holzkohle. Es müssen die Flammen rausschlagen, wenn Fett runtertropft. Der Geruch glimmernder Holzkohle, das knistern von Scheiten - das gehört einfach zum Grillgenuss!

Elektrogrills, Gasgrills und was es da noch alles gibt, ist für Frauen oder Weicheier! Ebenso durchlöcherte Aluschalen "damit das Fett nicht in die Holzkohle runtertropft".

Gegrillt wird Fleisch. Oder Fleischprodukte. Oder als Angler (aber nur direkt am Wasser) auch mal frisch gefangener Fisch.

Maximal als Beilage noch Kartoffeln oder Knoblauchbrot (wenn nicht genug Fleisch da sein sollte...)

Nicht gegrillt werden Gemüsespiesse, Pilze, eingelegte Auberginen, Zucchini und ähnliches.

Das Grillgut - ob Wurst oder Fleisch - muss knusprig sein. Unabhängig davon wie es innen aussieht. Das kann man ja notfalls auch nochmal auf den Grill. Beim grillen *KANN!* nichts verbrennen - es wird nur knuspriger . Wünsche nach durch, medium oder englisch gebraten werden auch nur von Weicheiern geäußert. Der Mann isst, wie es vom Grill kommt - Hauptsache viel, knusprig, fetttriefend und nicht zu lasch gewürzt.

Achja, Gewürze.

Knoblauch.

Muss!

Viel!

Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika - scharf!

Kräuter?

Ok.

Etwas Rosmarin und Thymian



KEIN! Basilikum, Koriander, Zitronengras und son Zeuchs! Das gehört in die Küche, nicht auf den Grill!



Auch Getränke sind beim Grillen alternativlos.

BIER!

Sind Kinder dabei, kann man(n) in einem versteckten Winkel alkoholfreie Geränke aufbewahren.

NoGo - Getränke:

Pro Secco

Sekt

Cocktails



Nach dem Grillen ein Schnaps, grillen ist ja meist ne fettige Angelegenheit. Ein klarer guter Obstschnaps aus der jeweiligen Gegend.

Ein Grillfest wird nur dann zu einem Erfolg, wenn man sich nur Gäste einlädt, welche diese Regeln kennen und beherzigen.

Alles andere ist kein Grillen im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern entweder Familienfeier oder Treffen mit Freunden der Frau...


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

lieber jörg :q

wenn der grill schon an ist, würd ich gerne momentan mal eine krakauer haben wollen :vik:

:k danke

l.g. inka


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

wer mal was ausgefallenes wie Löwe, Tiger oder Schnecken grillen will findet *hier* dazu Rezepte :m (neben nen paar anderen tausend noch)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Bärenfleisch - wenn schon...
Jugenderinnerungen - Karl May... Bärentatzen..
;-)))


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Moin Jörg!

Schöne Idee #6

Ich fang mal an,

*Zanderspieße vom Grill*

*Zutaten:*

- Zanderfilet
- milder Räucherspeck
- Zwiebeln
- Olivenöl
- Pfeffer

Zanderfilet und den Speck in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden. 
Die Zwiebeln schälen und halbieren. Danach immer alles im Wechsel auf Holzspieße stecken und im Anschluss mit Ölivenöl einpinseln, so wie leicht Pfeffern. NICHT Salzen! da der Speck schon genug Salz mitbringt.

Sieht dann so aus,






Danach bei mittlerer Hitze auf den Grill und warten bis die Zwiebeln eine schöne Farbe angenommen haben.






Durch den Speck bleibt der Fisch schön saftig und durch die wenigen Auflagepunkte sowie die "Einschalung" in die Zwiebel bleibt auch nichts kleben.

Feuer frei!


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

klasse !!! #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Goil!!!!


----------



## Evil Deeds (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

jetzt habe ich hunger...... *DANKE*  MAN EY....


----------



## Champagnermädchen (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Ich hab jetzt auch hunger!

Forelle in Alufolie vom Grill ist immer super, aber ihr habt ja ggfl. auch Frauen, die z.b. nicht so gerne Steak oder Wurst essen, meine Alternative (nur Salat ist ja auch doof) vom Grill sind:

*"Bömbchen"*

Stück Alufolie, darauf Olivenöl, dann 2 Stückchen Grillkäse (Feta geht auch, aber Grillkäse ist besser), ein bischen Mais, Zwiebelringe und Gewürze nach Geschmack, dann oben die Alufolie zudröseln und auf den Grill stellen.

extrem köstliche Beilage :m


----------



## volkerm (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Bei Hähnchenteilen auf dem Grill ab und zu eine Handvoll Räuchermehl auf die Glut.

Das gibt Geschmack!


----------



## sprogoe (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Anmerkung zu den Zanderspießen von TORSK_NI,

super lecker, denke ich, aber das mit dem Olivenöl einpinseln würde ich sein lassen, da Olivenöl nicht stark erhizt werden darf, da dann gesundheitsschädlich.
So habe ich das mal gehört und auch von einem Südländer die gleiche Auskunft erhalten.
In vielen Rezepten wird so etwas empfohlen, ich würde es nicht nehmen.

Olivenöl kalt zum Anmachen von Salaten, zum Erhitzen jedes andere Speiseöl, wie z.B. Sonnenblumenöl.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Siggi


----------



## djoerni (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Klasse Idee Jörg!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Nur Mädchen und Weicheier hier......
;.-))))))

Schweinebauch mit Schwarte in mindestens! daumendicke Scheiben schneiden.

Eine Marinade aus neutralem Öl (Raps), pro halber Liter 5 - 7 Knoblauchzehen reinpressen, 2 Esslöffel Honig, je 1 EL Rosmarin und Thymian, 4 EL scharfes Paprikapulver, 1 EL Chiliflocken, ordentlich nicht zu feiner schwarzer Pfeffer aus der Mühle, 2 EL Tomatenmark, - das alles gut verrühren.

Fleisch in eine Frischhaltetüte rein, Marinade dazu, gut verknoten und alles richtig "durchschütteln".

Mindestens 3 Tage marinieren, dabei immer wieder gut durchschütteln.

Dann rausnehmen, abtropfen lassen, von beiden Seiten salzen und bei ca. 80 - 90 Grad Umluft im Ofen garen (ca. 30 - 40 Minuten).

Am Grilltag wird dann das Ganze einfach noch auf dem Grill knusprig gemacht.

Funktioniert genauso z. B. mit Spareribs oder Geflügelteilen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Einen hab ich noch,

*Faules Filet*

- Fischfilet z.B. Dorsch, Seelachs, Pollack o.ä.
- Kräutersahne Brotaufstrich (z.B. von Aldi)
- Frühlingszwiebeln
- Salz
- Pfeffer
- Alufolie

Den Fisch salzen und pfeffern, großzügig mit dem Brotaufstrich bestreichen und eine Hand voll gehackte Frühlingszwiebeln drauf schmeißen.

Das präparierte Filet doppelt in Alufolie einschlagen und ab auf den Grill.
Nach 15 Minuten ist der Fisch gar und schwimmt in einer leckeren Sahnesoße.

Feuer frei! #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

@ Thomas

Hört sich gut an, für solche Art Fleisch hab ich mich (dank diverser USA China-Buffet Abende  ) in diese Marinade verknallt!
http://www.hotsmokebbq.com/052_chinese_pork_hocks/cha_siu_marinade.php

der Oberhammer! gerade wenn man die Geschichte mit dem Glaze auch noch macht,
http://www.hotsmokebbq.com/057_chinese_pork_spareribs/cha_siu_glazing.php


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Mal was vom vergangenen Grillwochenende:

*Forelle mit Ananas/Zwiebel Füllung*

Zutaten: Küchenfertige Forellen,gern grössere Exemplare
             1 frische Ananas,ein drittel davon in Stücke geschnitten
             1 Zwiebel in feine Streifen geschnitten
             einige Stücke Kräuterbutter,Pfeffer,Curry,gehackte Petersilie

Die Bauchhöhle der Forellen pfeffern, mit den Ananasstücken, Zwiebelstreifen und einigen Stücken Kräuterbutter füllen.
Curry und Petersilie drauf und die Fische stramm in Alufolie wickeln.
Direkt in die Glut legen und ca.10 min.garen.Nach Hälfte der Zeit die Pakete wenden.

Dazu ein lecker Kartoffelsalat und gegen den Durst eine Hopfenkaltschale.
Den übriggeblieben Rest der Ananas zum Dessert in Scheiben geschnitten
grillen...falls noch was reinpasst.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Hallo,

leckere Grillbeilage gefällig?

Ganze Tomaten kurz in kochendes Wasser legen und dann die Haut abziehen und ein passendes Gefäß schichten.

Eine Flasche Salatdressing "Kräuter" (dieses klare, fast durchsichtige Dressing), eine Flasche Grillsoße "Brandstifter" und reichlich gehackten Knobi vermischen und über die Tomaten gießen.
2-3 Tage durchziehen lassen und dann: Hau weg die Sch....

Gruß Siggi


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

@sprogoe

Das liest sich ja sehr gut,macht bestimmt einen Riesendurst ?!:q
Dachte mal so als Vorwand..


----------



## Evil Deeds (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*


hecht mit zwibeln bisschen salz,pfeffer etc schmeckt auch sehr lecker ^^


----------



## sprogoe (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @sprogoe
> 
> Das liest sich ja sehr gut,macht bestimmt einen Riesendurst ?!:q
> Dachte mal so als Vorwand..



Der Durst dürfte beim Grillen nicht unangemessen sein.

Aber es geht, ich hatte diese Tomaten mal angemacht mit Dressing und Ketchup gegessen, schmeckte aber süßlich, so daß ich das lieber mit der scharfen Soße esse.

Dann guten Hunger und vor allem Durst.

Siggi


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

grade online mal fündig geworden für mein *Hähnchen* :m
nun krieg ich auch wieder Hunger ...
am WE geht das mal los wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Alexander2781 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

@ HD4ever

Google mal nach beer butt chicken, im Web sind ettliche Videos dazu.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## JerkerHH (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Geiles Ding Torsk !!!!!!


----------



## Downbeat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Wie geil, vom Grill! Ich kannte bisher nur die einfache Backofen Variante des Bier-Arsch-Hühnchens. Aber nette Idee.


----------



## HD4ever (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

so, da isser nun und jetzt kann der Sommer dann richtig losgehen :q


----------



## volkerm (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Moin,

morgen kommt der Schweinebau a la Thomas auf den Rost.
Wenn das so schmeckt, wie der Kühlschrank riecht...

Ich werde berichten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fishing Gerd (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Ja, grillen fetzt!

Habe da auch ein paar Fleisch-Krematorien.

Anbei mal mal Bilder vom Rippchen-Schnecken-Smoken (Ascher wegdenken) und vom Gemüse smoken für ne BBQ-Soße. 

Man(n) grillt sehr gerne :k


----------



## volkerm (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Hallo Gents,

habe eben die etwas mildere Variante des Schweinebauches a la Schwaben- Thomas getestet.
War lecker, meinten alle.
Demnächst in ganzer Schärfe; nur ging das heute nicht; mein Sohn ist 6.
Gequalmt hat es, ich stinke- das ist Grillen!
Danke, Schwoab, für das Rezept!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## lonesome (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch hunger!
> 
> Forelle in Alufolie vom Grill ist immer super, aber ihr habt ja ggfl. auch Frauen, die z.b. nicht so gerne Steak oder Wurst essen, meine Alternative (nur Salat ist ja auch doof) vom Grill sind:
> 
> ...




Um den Käse lege ich noch frische Champingons. Diese mildern den Schafskäse ein wenig ab und es ist nicht zu streng!
Und: der Käse gehört gesalzen und gepfeffert 

Das sich mein Rezept schon so in Gö verbreitet hat.... :m


----------



## Kotzi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *GRILLEN IST MÄNNERSACHE!*
> 
> Im besten Falle macht die Damenwelt dazu passende Salate. Aber bitte nix modisch - gesundes mit Sprossen oder sonstigen seltsamen Zutaten.
> 
> ...



Gelungene anleitung die mir meine etwas angeheiterte Nacht versüßt, AAABER genauso muss datt.

Knusprisch , fettisch und Bier.

Vielen vielen dank für diesen ausgesprochen treffenden "Regelkatalog" der sofort wenn ich wieder ansprechbar bin ausgedruckt und irgendwo hingehängt wird.


/e
darf ich das unter deklarierung deiner urheberschaft klauen?
Es passt gerade so gut in eine Diskussion über aluschalen in einem anderen Forum


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

habt ihr schon gegessen ?
wenn ja, kann ich ja ruhig mal ein paar Bilder zeigen :m
endlich mal dazu gekommen mein Dosenhähnchen aufn Grill zu schmeißen ....
eigendlich super einfach und oberklasse lecker !!! #6
kann man nicht mit den normalen Grillhähnchen vergleichen, ich glaub ich kann nun keins mehr kaufen :q

Bild 1 : Zutaten mit selbst gemachter Marinade
Bild 2 : fertig mariniert und ready to grill
Bild 3 : nach ca 30 min aufm Grill
Bild 4 : nach knapp 100 min bei ca 150 Grad 

sehr nachahmenswert !!!!


----------



## ThomasL (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

ich stell auch mal ein paar Bilder ein, von low & slow Sachen (Temp ca. 110°):

Beef Brisket (Rinderbrust):
3 Kg Brust vom Galloway Rind:
http://img819.*ih.us/img819/1272/pic00869.jpg

mit Rub eingerieben:
http://img828.*ih.us/img828/3294/pic00870.jpg

Resultat nach 10 Stunden im Rauch:
http://img683.*ih.us/img683/5815/pic00871.jpg

Anschnitt:
http://img546.*ih.us/img546/9202/pic00872.jpg

Pulled Pork (gerupfte Sau):
2.2 Kg Schweinenacken, gerubt:
http://img232.*ih.us/img232/2559/pic00905.jpg

Resultat nach 11 Stunden im Rauch:
http://img804.*ih.us/img804/2494/pic00906.jpg

gerupft:
http://img714.*ih.us/img714/6179/pic00907.jpg

Tellerbild, auf Weizen-Tortilla mit Barbecue Sauce + Krautsalat, Tortilla + Sauce natürlich auch selbstgemacht:
http://img837.*ih.us/img837/3198/pic00908.jpg


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

lecker !!!!


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Hej, Du "eidgenössischer Abendverderber" 

Das sieht ja richtig leggär aus :m #h


Wie "rupfst" Du das Grillgut ? Ich hab im Internet mal was von "bear paws" gelesen. Benutzt Du die oder machst Du das "altmodisch" mit Gabeln ?

Ich hab kürzlich 'ne Haxe ( ja, untypisch norddeutsch   ) auf dem Grill gemacht - war klasse. Habe leider nur keine Bilder #d
Das Fleisch war so zart, das es fast auf dem Teller zerfiel, da war also kaum "rupfen" nötig


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

wie wird denn gerupft ???
hab da so auf die schnelle nix gefunden im web ...
Haxe ? das wäre ja auch mal was für nen Kugelgrill glaub ich |kopfkrat


----------



## ThomasL (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

@Goeddoek & HD4ever

ich habs mit der Gabel gerupft, bear paws habe ich nicht, geht auch mit der Gabel sehr gut, das Fleisch wird ganz weich.

Im Kugelgrill ist es zwar auch möglich, einfach etwas mühsam die niedrige Temperatur über lange Zeit aufrecht zu erhalten. Bei einen Keramikgrill kann man einfach die Temperatur einregeln, Fleisch drauflegen und pennen gehen. Am nächsten Morgen ist's fertig. 
Das abgebildete Pulled Pork habe ich gestern um 22 Uhr aufgelegt, heute morgen um 9:00 hatte es die 95° erreicht. Ich hab's dann bis Mittag in einer Kühlbox mit zwei Flaschen heisses Wasser warmgehalten. Mind. eine Stunde warmhalten sollte man es sowieso, wird dann noch zarter.

Auch die Rinderbrust, ist ja eigentlich ein zähes Stück, kann man nachher mit der Gabel teilen. Ich denke, man sollte besser eine Brust von einer reinen Fleischrasse verwenden, wie z.B. Galloway, Angus, Hereford, die sind besser durchzogen als von Zweinutzungs oder gar Milchrassen. Ich hab schon gehört, dass das Brisket trocken wurde bei flaschem Ausgangsmaterial.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

klar ... kein Thema ... so ne lange Zeit mit dem Kugelgrill ist schwer , das wird wohl nix, aber über nen paar Std kein Thema denke ich 
wie geht denn nun "rupfen" bzw was soll das sein ???
dank dir :m


----------



## ThomasL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

einfach das Fleisch in kleine Stücke zupfen, es wird so weich, dass sich das problemlos machen lässt. Die Amis essen Pulled Pork eigentlich in Burgerbrötchen mit Krautsalat und je nach Gegend Barbecue-, Senf- oder Essigsauce. Das Gericht stammt aus dem Südosten der USA. Mir schmeckts mit Weizen-Tortillas besser als mit Brötchen. Reste vom PP lassen sich auch gut als Pizzabelag oder als Füllung für Enchiladas, etc. verwenden.


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schweinebauch mit Schwarte in mindestens! daumendicke Scheiben schneiden.
> 
> Eine Marinade aus neutralem Öl (Raps), pro halber Liter 5 - 7 Knoblauchzehen reinpressen, 2 Esslöffel Honig, je 1 EL Rosmarin und Thymian, 4 EL scharfes Paprikapulver, 1 EL Chiliflocken, ordentlich nicht zu feiner schwarzer Pfeffer aus der Mühle, 2 EL Tomatenmark, - das alles gut verrühren.
> 
> ...



Kann man die Marinade auch für Lammkoteletts verwenden oder hast du eine andere Marinade parat?

PS: Sehr leckere Sachen habt ihr schon reingestellt (sabber).


----------



## omnimc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

hatte mal so einen schichtsalat letzte woche gemacht. sehr lecker zum grill. für neugierige guck


----------



## ThomasL (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

heute mal mit etwas Resten vom Pulled Pork eine Pizza im Keramikgrill gebacken:

http://img38.*ih.us/img38/7239/pic00909.jpg
6 Minuten bei ca. 280° auf einem Pizzastein


----------



## Downbeat (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

Im Ernst jetzt, ich find die Sachen die hier bis jetzt gezeigt wurden nur noch super. Eigentlich darf ich hier gar nicht mehr reingucken, ich hab immer Hunger danach.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

die Pizza würd ich nun auch gern zum Mittag haben ... |bla:


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: AB-Grillecke*

nicht dases mal heißt das es hier immer nur um die Kerle geht ... hab auch grad was anderes entdeckt  |supergri :m 
nettes Zubehör für die kleine Familiengrillaktion


----------

